# how cr@p is .mac?



## guapagirl (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't believe I just spent 70 quid on something which 
doesn't seem to work properly
doesn't have any telephone support in europe
was bought online and provided online so I can't take it back and get a refund
because it only lives in my lovely imac, I don't even have the satisfaction of kicking it out the window or giving it to the dog to chew

all this so-called service has given me is a major headache...not why I bought into apple in the first place  

OK, rant over...I feel better for getting it off my chest.  I'm gonna do something constructive now like make up to guapaboy for spending two days wages on a pile of $hite


----------



## Lyra (Nov 8, 2003)

guapagirl said:
			
		

> I can't believe I just spent 70 quid on something which
> doesn't seem to work properly
> doesn't have any telephone support in europe
> was bought online and provided online so I can't take it back and get a refund
> ...



Anything in particular that isn't working for you? I had problems initially with Backup and with my iDisk in general, and still have problems backing up some stuff, but apart from that everything works OK for me (I'm also in the UK) now. I got all the help I needed from the forums there and the techie there was not only very helpful, but very fast at posting responses. I don't have currently have any problems, although it's true that Backup can be choosy about what it will play nicely with.


----------



## BitWit (Nov 8, 2003)

its such .cr@p that I forgot about it entirely up until I saw this thread.


----------



## habilis (Nov 8, 2003)

You'd have been better off sending Apple 70 squid in an envelope addressed to Steve Jobs. That's what I did.


----------



## guapagirl (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Lyra,  thanks for the reply.  I tried getting on the forums but I couldn't access them for some reoson and yes I was logged in!  I was unable to install Backup as I couldn't get a destination other than my harddrive and it wouldn't install there. Also I tried putting some music files  into the public folder to see if my friend could access them and although it said it was "finishing up" for an hour , the only way to stop it was to turn my mac off by unplugging it.  To top it all the mail won't work as it's in a name I used from a trial I took out when I first got my mac last year and I can't get rid of it and so nothing works and I'm sick off pi$$ing about with it when I SHOULD be getting college work done.  God...I'm ranting again...I'm not like this normally ...honesthttp://www.macosx.com/forums/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=0#  not sure what I did there...tried inserting a smile...has it worked?
I'm sure most of my problems are a result of being a total novice as regards computers.  Liz x
ps  cool name are you a pullman fan?


----------



## guapagirl (Nov 8, 2003)

habilis said:
			
		

> You'd have been better off sending Apple 70 squid in an envelope addressed to Steve Jobs. That's what I did.



    Is that the fishy type lol   and thanksBit Wit for making me feel not SUCH a loser


----------



## chevy (Nov 8, 2003)

.mac is fine for me. it does exactly what i need. easy access, all required features available. web access for when I travel with a PC. What else would i need ?


----------



## powermac (Nov 8, 2003)

I use it on my desktop and laptop, works great. Backup is somewhat temperamental. The other apps work great. Isync is great for me to update my ical appointments between my laptop/desktop. Sorry you are having trouble. Post specifically what is going on and perhaps peeps can help. ???


----------



## habilis (Nov 8, 2003)

for the rediculous price of .mac you could have your own domain with 200MB of space on a server with a 375KB/PS downstream with all the PHP and CGI you can handle. Then again, that's only in you know HTML,PHP,CGI, and XML. But that shouldn't stop ya!


----------



## Arden (Nov 8, 2003)

iTools never worked for me, so when the time came I made the excruciatingly tough decision not to spend even $50 on .mac, not withstanding the fact that I didn't have the money to spend on it.

BTW, to make a smiley, just click on it (in regular reply) or type the combo (in regular or quick reply).  Like a colon : plus a parenthesis ) makes .


----------



## Lyra (Nov 9, 2003)

guapagirl said:
			
		

> Hi Lyra,  thanks for the reply.  I tried getting on the forums but I couldn't access them for some reoson and yes I was logged in!  I was unable to install Backup as I couldn't get a destination other than my harddrive and it wouldn't install there. Also I tried putting some music files  into the public folder to see if my friend could access them and although it said it was "finishing up" for an hour , the only way to stop it was to turn my mac off by unplugging it.  To top it all the mail won't work as it's in a name I used from a trial I took out when I first got my mac last year and I can't get rid of it and so nothing works and I'm sick off pi$$ing about with it when I SHOULD be getting college work done.



OMG you do have problems ... no wonder you're ranting. I did have similar problems with my public folder at first, but the various upgrades seem to have sorted everything out. What system/machine are you using? Can you 'sign up' again for a demo under another user name and see if you have the same problems (or different ones...)?

I did swear that I wouldn't renew my sub, but things have been so much better that I think I probably will. On the other hand, I have very low expectations, and anything that doesn't actually break the computer usually satisfies me, if it more or less does what it says on the tin, which .mac does for me. And it's tax deductible. 



			
				guapagirl said:
			
		

> ps  cool name are you a pullman fan?



Oh yes, indeed. I'm simultaneously looking forward to and dreading the film version  the radio version was disappointing, to say the least. I'm kind of hoping that they get Peter Jackson to direct it! At least he might be faithful to the underlying themes and not fudge Pullman's antipathy towards organised religion.


----------



## Randman (Nov 9, 2003)

I love it, well worth the money.


----------



## chevy (Nov 9, 2003)

I've two Macs and 1 PC. I share some file through iDisk (now background synch), I publish photo with iPhoto on my homepage, ... and sometimes I search my bookmarks and/or adderesses on .mac when I'm at work.


----------



## adambyte (Nov 9, 2003)

The iDisk feature is only useful if you have a high-speed line. Modem users take note: mass online storage is too slow.


----------



## jettyboy (Nov 9, 2003)

Aloha, .mac works for me. I use Backup, and webpage stuff for my classroom. Now I don't have to carry stuff home! Have used iSync & Backup on my G4 933, iBook, and at work both pc's and eMacs. Saves me a lot of time. I hope ya get yours working...


----------



## guapagirl (Nov 10, 2003)

wow habilis...sounds very tech!  thanks too all for replying.  Pushed for time now so will get back for more info
liz xx


----------



## guapagirl (Nov 10, 2003)

habilis said:
			
		

> for the rediculous price of .mac you could have your own domain with 200MB of space on a server with a 375KB/PS downstream with all the PHP and CGI you can handle. Then again, that's only in you know HTML,PHP,CGI, and XML. But that shouldn't stop ya!



Hey...I'm dazzled by the capitals!  maybe if you have a year to spare, you could explain what they effi'n mean!       All sounds very sexy tho....also is this still in systems?  things are really hard to find in this forum


----------



## Arden (Nov 10, 2003)

guapagirl said:
			
		

> Hey...I'm dazzled by the capitals!  maybe if you have a year to spare, you could explain what they effi'n mean!       All sounds very sexy tho....also is this still in systems?  things are really hard to find in this forum


 HTML: Hypertext Markup Language; the language of the Internet
PHP: Hypertext Pre-processor (used to be Personal Home Page, they didn't bother changing the ending); for coding web applications like this site
CGI: Common Gateway Interface; PHP is a form of CGI (there are many forms) that you can integrate directly into your web pages
XML: Extensible Markup Language; you can define your own tags or use predefined XML sets, like HTML

Any more questions?


----------



## guapagirl (Nov 11, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> HTML: Hypertext Markup Language; the language of the Internet
> PHP: Hypertext Pre-processor (used to be Personal Home Page, they didn't bother changing the ending); for coding web applications like this site
> CGI: Common Gateway Interface; PHP is a form of CGI (there are many forms) that you can integrate directly into your web pages
> XML: Extensible Markup Language; you can define your own tags or use predefined XML sets, like HTML
> ...



   knowing what they stand for ain't quite the same as knowing what they mean!  still...if it works I don't really care.  
ps...finally managed to open an email from .mac with my invoice number.  I replied (via aol, cos apple mail won't send for me) and asked for my money back.  I'll let you know what happens.  If I get a refund I'll buy lipstick to cheer myself up


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

Sounds like some expensive lipstick. 

What are your server settings?  They might be off if you're having this much trouble.  Your outgoing server address might be entered incorrectly.

If you'd like some alternatives to .mac, I've got some suggestions... just let me know.


----------



## guapagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> Sounds like some expensive lipstick.
> 
> What are your server settings?    (????? don't know mate...it all goes thru aol at the mo so i didn't have to do that stuff when I got my iMac.  I will be on broadband in new year (yippeeeee!!!!...I'll be able to be online AND talk to applesupport at the same time), so I will have to explore that part of my baby then)     They might be off if you're having this much trouble.  Your outgoing server address might be entered incorrectly.      (could be...I took a trial of .mac when I first got my mac but never having used a computer before, i never got round to using it before the trial ran out  I really am a complete novice, which is why I chose mac in the first place...and I like to be contrary...and it is just SO gorgeous)
> 
> If you'd like some alternatives to .mac, I've got some suggestions... just let me know.


     (yes please...as long as it's easy and I can do it from the UK )

Finally Arden, lipstick is VERY important and you get what you pay for  
also, do you really live on Fake St??  some people in uk are having to move cos no one will deliver to their address...Butt Hole Rd.  personally I don't get it ...apparantly it's a Yank thing
Liz x 
ps...how do I get coloured text?


----------

